# Verkleidung Hochteich



## Eddy11 (7. Nov. 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 3x3m Teich welcher ca. 75cm hochgemauert ist. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Material womit ich diese Mauer verkleiden kann. Die Seiten sollen mit beigen Natursteinriemchen beklebt werden, nur für die Abdeckung habe ich noch keine Idee. Es sollte wenn möglich etwas aus Stein oder Holz und vor allem bezahlbar sein.
Vielleicht hat ja von euch jemand eine gute Idee.

Vielen Dank schonmal !!!


----------



## muh.gp (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung Hochteich*

Hallo Eddy,

schmeiß doch mal ein Bild vom Teich ins Netz, dann hat man eine Vorstellung.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## andreas w. (10. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung Hochteich*

Hi Eddy,

das mit dem Bild ins Netz kann wirklich hilfreich sein, auch wenn die "Riemchen" mal gezeigt werden. 
Das mit dem drankleben ist ok, ich würde sie in Speis dransetzen und Streckmetall drunter nageln (oder Hasendraht zur Bewehrung). Auf jeden Fall würde ich - wenn´s meine Arbeit wäre, auch die Riemchen nach oben übernehmen, oder von dem Naturstein Abdeckplatten schneiden lassen und die drauf verlegen - natürlich auch in Speis .
 Oder, was preisgünstiger ist, den Naturstein von den Riemchen in polygonal (bruchrauh)  und auch so verlegt. Ist eine Pusselarbeit, sieht aber nachher gut aus. Davon kann man auch in die seitliche Fläche Teile einflicken. Ist dann wie ein Stück Fels in der Mauer :? Kann man machen - muß aber nicht.
Auf jeden Fall die ganze Aktion erst wieder im Frühjahr nach dem Frost . Für heuer ist Feierabend draußen.

Mach das mal, das mit dem Foto, incl. der Riemchen die dran sollen. Vielleicht hat dann noch wer eine zündende Idee .

In diesem Sinne, Andreas


----------



## zAiMoN (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung Hochteich*

Hallo,

Ich würde für oben drauf Granitplatten verwenden, oder Steine die Wärme speichern ..  

Gruß


----------



## andreas w. (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Verkleidung Hochteich*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich würde für oben drauf Granitplatten verwenden, oder Steine die Wärme speichern ..
> 
> Gruß



Denk dran - Steine die Wärme speichern, dehnen sich aus und können sich so vom Unterbau lösen. Außerdem muss der Unterbau sich auch aufwärmen, sonst "frisst" er die Wärme von oben ratzfatz auf . 
Wie gesagt, Granit/Naturstein aus dem die Riemchen sind. Kann eine raue Oberfläche haben - der Optik der Riemchen angepasst.

Vollgas !! .... im neuen Jahr , Andreas.


----------

